# legal steroids?



## andyc425 (Mar 5, 2012)

so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
D-BOL
WINNI-V
LIQUID ANODROL
TEST SUSPENSION
MASTERBOLAN
SOMATRAPH HC
EQUIDREN
OMIFEN

are these really steroids and will they have the same effects or r they


----------



## colochine (Mar 5, 2012)

They're bullshit donkey piss.


----------



## Robalo (Mar 5, 2012)

They'll have the same effect. We don't buy them because we like to buy ilegal stuff and play hide and seek with the LE


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 5, 2012)

andyc425 said:


> so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
> D-BOL
> WINNI-V
> LIQUID ANODROL
> ...



That stuff is for swamp donkeys, who knows what compounds they are. With all the decent board sponsors here just buy something to kick yourself off, if you are on a first cycle, dont go silly, get some A-Bombs and some test, run the bombs for 4 weeks and the test for at least 6??????..


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

Junk !!! If your looking for OTC legal PH/DS check out the site host  click store up top,  their stuff is solid, plenty of logs and reviews on them .


----------



## hypno (Mar 5, 2012)

They are not real steroids. They are named very close to the real steroid to fool people into buying them. Mostly they are junk. To get something legal to help try the Peptide sponsors here at IM. GHRP, CJC, GH FRAG, and so on are something you may find worth while.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 5, 2012)

I get soo stoned from the legal herb they sell on the back of high times magazines.....

I'm such a stoner


----------



## blergs. (Mar 5, 2012)

andyc425 said:


> so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
> D-BOL
> WINNI-V
> LIQUID ANODROL
> ...


if its in a mag and CLAIMING or SOUNDING like KNOWN steroids i would stay away.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 5, 2012)

hypno said:


> They are not real steroids. They are named very close to the real steroid to fool people into buying them. Mostly they are junk. To get something legal to help try the Peptide sponsors here at IM. GHRP, CJC, GH FRAG, and so on are something you may find worth while.



Agreed on both statments,
Peptides (well to me only IGF1LR3 is worth it) are great.
I Like CEM's igf1lr3 for my lab studies. 
I have used others but CEM is consistant so i rather pay the extra few bucks and not deal with BS.

there are some "steroids" or pro-horomones out there. but your most likly not gonna see them in the mag's.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 5, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> That stuff is for swamp donkeys, who knows what compounds they are. With all the decent board sponsors here just buy something to kick yourself off, if you are on a first cycle, dont go silly, get some A-Bombs and some test, run the bombs for 4 weeks and the test for at least 6??????..


abombs on first cycle AND test for 6 weeks? talk about bad advice. (in my op)

dont use abombs as a first time user it IS a harsh oral, been around a long time but that dont make it low in side effects. and 6 weeks of test is a waste weather its testp or teste its a usless way to use it.

first cycle 12-14 weeks of test. DONE
AI on hand
PCT ready.

even if you use an oral, use something mild your first time like tbol or anavar.

and I DONT rec oral only cycles if thats what your thinking of doing, have a test base at the least


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Mar 5, 2012)

andyc425 said:


> so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
> D-BOL
> WINNI-V
> LIQUID ANODROL
> ...


You didn't read an article, you looked at a full page advertisement. They are everywhere.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 5, 2012)

***Surprisingly enough, someone has asked about these on here before. Gotta love the "archive" feature***

Anyone who has picked up a bodybuilding magazine has seen them....


----------



## ZECH (Mar 5, 2012)

Fake crap!


----------



## banker23 (Mar 5, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> ***Surprisingly enough, someone has asked about these on here before. Gotta love the "archive" feature***
> 
> Anyone who has picked up a bodybuilding magazine has seen them....


 
or searched for 
"legal steroids" online before...

That's normally within the first five minutes of becoming an official noob.


----------



## redz (Mar 5, 2012)

Judging my the guy in the background behind them they must be legit. j/k alot of companies like this just trying to rip off people who haven`t done much research.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 5, 2012)

Robalo said:


> They'll have the same effect. We don't buy them because we like to buy ilegal stuff and play hide and seek with the LE


 


LMAO!!!
Best post ever


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 5, 2012)

andyc425 said:


> so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
> D-BOL
> WINNI-V
> LIQUID ANODROL
> ...




so real...buy them all


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 5, 2012)

I only use FDA APPROVED GEAR FROM WP..


----------



## gamma (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^^^^   Must have been the bogo sale ! ^^^^^^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> I only use FDA APPROVED GEAR FROM WP..



LOL....shit never gets old brotha!



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

Grass clippings and dandelion roots.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol to this post


----------



## vannesb (Mar 6, 2012)

andyc425 said:


> so i was reading a magazine today that offers legal steroids apparently
> D-BOL
> WINNI-V
> LIQUID ANODROL
> ...


 
simply put the answer is NO!


----------

